# GIBSON ENERGY or ARC RESOURCES



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

of these two, which one would you choose ?

GEI or ARX


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

^^ neither - ie: not either ^^

If I was forced to buy Cdn energy right now, I would choose Imperial Oil (IMO)


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

both, own both and will add if they drop substantially from the current levels. Both solid companies with good dividends.


----------

